# Hunting around Warrington?



## wench (5 September 2013)

Just wondering if there are actually any hunts around the Warrington area?


----------



## Jas123 (5 September 2013)

Look up Cheshire Bloodhounds!!! Really friendly people!!!


----------



## wench (10 September 2013)

Thanks for that... unfortunately they don't have any meets near where my horse is kept (just north of Warrington). I don't have any transport so wont be taking her very far!

Was hoping that there might have been a hunt that had a meet near me so I could take horse up for a look!


----------



## happyhunter123 (10 September 2013)

Why not try and contact the Cheshire Forest? You live in their country I think (or maybe just outside)!


----------



## phoenix1 (23 September 2013)

you definatly need to try the cheshire drag hunt, http://www.cheshiredraghunt.net/ lovely friendly people, always optional jumping, and a fantastic looking pack of hounds, real sight for sore eyes,  we have a meet this weds from the hatton arms, Daresbury near warrington


----------



## noodle_ (23 September 2013)

make us sound like we dont do ewt up north  !!! course we do!! cheshire farmers drag hunt!! 


hatton arms is a good place to start from


----------



## Jas123 (23 September 2013)

I beg to differ, I'm not sure you could describe those in charge of the CDH as lovely or friendly by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## marley and danni (23 September 2013)

hi.... it says on there website there going from Arley?

have they not updated the website. im hacking distance from there and would like to come along?

thanks x


----------



## marley and danni (23 September 2013)

Also Cheshire blood hounds hunt in warrington quite a bit ... from hatton arms also there boxing day meet is at hatton arms...

very nice people i hunted a bit with them already x


----------



## phoenix1 (23 September 2013)

the website hasnt been updated yet, its hatton arms for sure, away at 11:00 see you there


----------



## marley and danni (23 September 2013)

cool thanks! will they be doing any more meets there this season? Thanks


----------



## phoenix1 (23 September 2013)

marley and danni said:



			cool thanks! will they be doing any more meets there this season? Thanks 

Click to expand...

its just a case of checking the website, sometimes meets have to be moved due to ground conditions.


----------



## cptrayes (23 September 2013)

Jas123 said:



			I beg to differ, I'm not sure you could describe those in charge of the CDH as lovely or friendly by any stretch of the imagination.
		
Click to expand...

JAS I believe that you made a formal complaint to the Masters of Drag Hounds Association about one of those Masters making a joke to people he knew well at a barbecue that he liked to see women in the kitchen. I think you also followed that up with a Complaint to the Equal Opportunities Commission and certainly you have told me that you had also gone to the press about it.

I think that your definition of what is a nice person and what is not may differ from other peoples. 


I can assure everyone who intends to hunt with the Cheshire Drag that they will find us to be as nice a group as any other, and better than some I have hunted with.


----------



## phoenix1 (23 September 2013)

onwards and upwards for CDH.


----------



## cptrayes (23 September 2013)

phoenix1 said:



			you definatly need to try the cheshire drag hunt, http://www.cheshiredraghunt.net/ lovely friendly people, always optional jumping, and a fantastic looking pack of hounds, real sight for sore eyes,  we have a meet this weds from the hatton arms, Daresbury near warrington
		
Click to expand...

This is still on the website as Arley for Weds and Henbury for Sat? Is it definite Hatton Arms and will we get hedges like normal from there? I missed Saturday last, so I might go if so.


----------



## phoenix1 (24 September 2013)

cptrayes said:



			This is still on the website as Arley for Weds and Henbury for Sat? Is it definite Hatton Arms and will we get hedges like normal from there? I missed Saturday last, so I might go if so.
		
Click to expand...

yes tomorrow is hatton arms, website hasnt yet been updated, and yes looking to be a good day


----------



## Emmajac (25 September 2013)

Jas123 said:



			I beg to differ, I'm not sure you could describe those in charge of the CDH as lovely or friendly by any stretch of the imagination.
		
Click to expand...

I've been watching this topic with interest especially as the Drag Hunt was very local to me and I really wanted to go today. I have to admit, the comments about unfriendliness (and the derrogatory comments which were removed) had really put me off.

However, I went out with them today and had the best time. Everyone was so friendly and couldn't have helped me more. The Masters were not how Jas123 described them at all, they were really helpful and friendly. I started out not jumping and was clearly directed to the ways round. As the day went on, I tackled a few post and rails. I even went in the pub after and was welcomed by everyone, I didn't feel out of it because I was on my own. I had a wonderful time from start to finish and will be joining at the opening meet as junior membership is only £100!

If anyone has any worries about hunting, the CDH is a great hunt to get your confidence up! They are definately lovely, friendly and welcoming


----------



## cptrayes (25 September 2013)

I'll see you soon then Emmajac, I wish I'd made it out today but I'm planning to be out Saturday. Introduce yourself if you see me - big nearly black horse and I wear an air jacket.


----------



## phoenix1 (30 September 2013)

Emmajac said:



			I've been watching this topic with interest especially as the Drag Hunt was very local to me and I really wanted to go today. I have to admit, the comments about unfriendliness (and the derrogatory comments which were removed) had really put me off.

However, I went out with them today and had the best time. Everyone was so friendly and couldn't have helped me more. The Masters were not how Jas123 described them at all, they were really helpful and friendly. I started out not jumping and was clearly directed to the ways round. As the day went on, I tackled a few post and rails. I even went in the pub after and was welcomed by everyone, I didn't feel out of it because I was on my own. I had a wonderful time from start to finish and will be joining at the opening meet as junior membership is only £100!

If anyone has any worries about hunting, the CDH is a great hunt to get your confidence up! They are definately lovely, friendly and welcoming
		
Click to expand...

thank you for your lovely comment!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so glad you had fun!!!! lets just say jas123 has a few sour grapes!!! silly!!!! the opening meet on saturday is looking to be a fantastic day, again jumping and non jumping, see you then


----------



## Sportshorseindisguis (2 October 2013)

God Lord they are super people there- not only looked after myself & a friend that were clearly new and despite trying to traipse round at the back out of the way, some how ended up at the front! One of the lovely masters waited with me while I retrieved all stuff from my saddle bag with what appears to have been a duff fasten from being strewn across a field with a smile on throughout- what a lovely bunch of people 

Sadly not managed to get back to them recentl, must work on that.....



noodle_ said:



			make us sound like we dont do ewt up north  !!! course we do!! cheshire farmers drag hunt!! 


hatton arms is a good place to start from 

Click to expand...


----------

